# Naked Home Birth?!



## MangoCoconut

Okay girls, this will sound insane or maybe not so insane. I don't know ....

I had DD in hospital. I had Pre Eclampsia and was rushed in to be induced. Then my waters went on their own and I had a natural birth. During the birth I wore a restrictive hospital gown as both my nighties got wet through from my waters. I would have happily been naked but I spent a lot of time wandering hallways. Not such a great sight for passers by visiting their relatives lol!

Anyway as I am hoping for a home birth, I was wondering if anyone came across any obstacles to giving birth in the nude? Do midwives feel uncomfortable? Should I ask? It's just that I want to feel free, I am no hippy nudist I just know it would feel best! LOL


----------



## Mervs Mum

It's not a silly question! Youre in your own home and unless your hubby decided to get naked too I dont think they'd care at all!! I know my friend who's also a member here definitely got naked as soon as she knew she was in labour!


----------



## KittenKat

My last two births at hospital were pretty much stark naked, midwives didn't bat an eyelid, infact with DD1 she helped me out of my t-shirt and I think later on bra as my fingers were all fumbling and poor OH didn't have a hand free lol


----------



## Bournefree

HAHAHA. Was it me!!

Couldn't wait to strip off and get in the pool!

My MW's certainly didn't care - what have you got to hide?? They are going to be looking at your usually private parts of your body - so why not everything else?

I loved it - It just felt right to me... and to be really frank, I would have felt a bit of a plonker with just a bikini top on! and it is more convenient if you are keen on skin to skin. As you say, anything clingy and wet would have made me so uncomfortable!

I was told by one MW whos OH was in the buff in the pool with his partner, and although, that got a slight raised eyebrow and a good story, certainly mum being naked wasn't something that they even bat an eyelid about.

I say go for it - it gives you emence freedom and I'm going to bet that you won't even care at the time what they may think. I didn't. It just felt natural, and it was. Also your body works quite hard in labour, and you can get really hot. Who wants to have a bath with a t-shirt on#? 

I'm happy to share my nude pics with you and the world (follow the link to birth story, they are all there), because even now, I'm so proud of my body's achievement.. I still don't care!
:happydance:
xXx


----------



## pinkmonki

During my last Home birth I was butt naked all the way through, although up until thinking about it now, It never occurred to me to even think about whether the midwife would mind!


----------



## faun

I was naked as soon as i got to hospital and put in a room with my last 2 and no-one cared so if i was at home i would be naked too. I'm sure midwifes don't care one bit so long as your birthing partner doesn't decide to join in then things might be awkward.


----------



## indigo_fairy

:haha: this has made me chuckle! not at the fact of labouring naked, but at my hubbie walking round like a freebird with his bits dangling freely lol 

I'm not sure what I'm going to do, I think naked, with a small tightish waterproof top on, just because I was blessed with bigish BB's, which get even bigger while pregnant and they would get on my nerves I think getting in my way. But it's your home so as long as you feel comfortable that's the only thing that matters :)


----------



## rachiedata

Yeah, I might stick with a bra, something that holds me in so they don't get in the way, but it's getting whipped off as soon as he's out for good feeding and skin to skin :)

Hahaha I often think about OH getting in the pool naked with me - not having a pool this time but would consider it in the future, but I KNOW mine would love to be hangin' loose in the pool with me, and truth be told I'd like that too, but not sure the MW would!!


----------



## KandyKinz

I've been to quite a few births and there have been several in which the mother ended up most comfortable completely nude and honestly after a couple of births midwives/doulas tend to get quite desensitized by female nudity and it doesn't phase them one little bit......

I was at one birth however in which the husband also stripped down to his birthday suit and I have to say that made me a tad bit uncomfortable.... But it was their birth and him being naked wasn't hurting anyone so you just gotta move on and try not to blush too much when you go listen to the fetal heart rate just inches away from the man bits :blush:


----------



## Kiddo

I had Harvey in hospital but my midwife encouraged me to take off my tankini top as he was born so that we could quickly get skin to skin. The midwives are seeing everything down there anyway so a pair of boobs isn't going to make them uncomfortable.


----------



## sam#3

I was naked for both my homebirths and i didnt feel uncomfy... and i was so in tune to my birth that i didnt think about other people being uncomfy!!!


----------



## lozzy21

I stripped down to my bra as it was so hot in hospital, they kept trying to cover my bottom half in a sheet to give me some dignaty but i realy dident care. Id have taken my bra of too but they need something to keep them under control or they get in the way.


----------



## chuck

I was nekkid in the pool at the birth centre and it didnt bother me, in hospitla I ended up in a nightdress and then a theatre gown.

Plenty of people saw my bits and boobs along the way.

meh I have no shame though, f**k it they've all seen worse I'm sure!

I doubt I'll be wearing much at home, a bikini top or t-shirt at most probably...mind you knowing me I'll have socks on I cannot abide cold feet!


----------



## NaturalMomma

I would say that most MWs are comfortable around nudity. They'll be looking at your crotch at the end (no matter how you give birth to make sure you're not "turtling" which would be concern for SD) anyways. I gave birth in just a bikini top and then as soon as ds2 came out I took it off. My MW and her assistant talked to me and did all the newborn assesments while I layed here completely naked.


----------

